# Archery vs. muzzleloader



## Number6 (Jan 27, 2008)

My wife is muzzleloader hunting for the first time this year. In general, how do the number of hunters compare to the archery hunt?


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

The numbers are probably close. I would say a few more bowhunters. I would rather archery hunt, due to the longer season and opportunity to be in the outdoors, as well as hunting the rut. The muzzleloader is good. It finally starts to cool down which you tend to see more deer. The bad thing is the timing only one weekend and it starts during the week. Also the 1x power scope thing really sucks! Change it to a 3x9! The dwr really needs to change the season to accomidate muzzleloader hunters.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My experience has been seeing less hunters during muzzy vs the archery for what it is worth


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

With all the hot-shots buying inlines with scopes, just so they can get out before the rifle hunt, those numbers will chainge. Soon there will be more muzzleloader hunters than bow hunters. :roll: They will all be cowding the roads, road hunting and crashing into each other as they take pot shots from the backs of their pickups.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

4pointmuley said:


> Also the 1x power scope thing really sucks! Change it to a 3x9! The dwr really needs to change the season to accomidate muzzleloader hunters.


You do realize the muzzle loader hunt is supposed to be somewhat 'primitive' don't you? :? If they could use 3X9 scopes just make it a second rifle season. :roll: They already have as high/higher success rates for deer as the rifle hunters, so exactly how much more "accommodation" do you think is warranted?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I think it would depend on which area that you are hunting, in the northern part it can be crowded at times. I have seen an increase of hunters latley.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I think every RIFLE HUNT should have 1x scopes we'd get bigger deer and Bulls cause ya cant shoot what ya cant see  _(O)_   with these scopes every thing past 150 yards  is a mile..... :mrgreen:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I think every RIFLE HUNT should have 1x scopes we'd get bigger deer and Bulls cause ya cant shoot what ya cant see like with these scope every thing past 150 yards  is a mile..... :mrgreen:


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

i dont know which way to side on this issue. :shock: 
theres no doubt the muzzyle loader is supost to be a primitive weapon, there for a 1x1 scope is the perfect scope for that.
but then in the same vote with the new inlines there so much more accurate if you get out and shoot them and no your gun a 225-200 yard shot is a good shoot (meaning the gun is still accurate out to there, not that that is the shot you actually want) for these new inlines.
there for if a gun is capable of shooting this far for the games sake shouldnt we beable to put a 3x9 scope and be deadly accurate at this rang becuase we all no that with a 1x1 power scope at this range the cross hairs are covering the hole animal. were if you have a 3x9 you can make out the crease behind the front shoulder an can make a better shoot.
theres always going to be those people that like i said no the gun can shoot that far and do so, there for probly wonding the animal and never being able to retrevie it, but if they had a better power scope maybe not as many... :roll: 
i just dont no what would be better??
thats why i still shoot open sights!!! :lol:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I commend you and your wife for doing the hunts together. That is the way it should be. That being said archery vs. muzzleloader. Each has its pluses and minuses. Archery provides a length of time in the field that is hard to beat. If your wife has not had that field time (you did not indicate how much field time she has had) than archery provides an opportunity that is par none. The muzzleloader is probably more forgiving. And I still love the smell of smoke.
For the rest, like PRO said, lets not forget that both the archery and muzzleloader hunts are supposed to be "primitive weapon" hunts. I'm new to the writing on the forum, but I'm not new to hunting. I have hunted archery when there wasn't many on the mountain. I still hunt with the smoke pole, but technology is causing me heart burn. It's getting to the point where there needs to be a line in the sand.


----------



## Number6 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. We are for the most part archery hunters. But due to carpal tunnel surgery in both hands earlier this year, she was unable to bowhunt and decided to try a muzzleloader hunt.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

You're going to see some crowding during any of the general hunts. But for me the archery and muzzle seasons seem about equal, and both are less crowded than the general rifle hunt. And most of the muzzleloader crowd will be gone by the end of that first weekend. 


As long as we are getting a reasonable number of hunters on the muzzy hunt, I see no reason to change the regs. They are liberal enough to entice a good number of people to use the season, and strict enough to prevent over-crowding. Outlawing the newer technology would benefit some, but it would displace others into a different general hunt. That would hurt the archers and rifle hunters. A good 1x scope is satisfactory for shots to 200 yards, provided you have a good rest and and a decent view of the animal. That is about the effective range for most muzzleloaders anyway. I'm just glad I have a season that's not too crowded where I can use a weapon I'm comfortable with.


----------

